# will the 45GAP last?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

will the gap last?
According to Glock: there are now 4 state police using the GAP.
the grip is the same as the 9mm and the 40s so the training from going to 45 from the 9 or 40 is very easy

so is it finally taking a hold?

when one looks at the dimensions of the new crop of 3" barrell 1911s from springfield and para ord the glock dimensions are smaller
but not thinner

IF THE AMMO WAS AS CHEAP AS THE 45ACP WOULD YOU BUY ONE?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

It seems like everyone is underwhelmed with the GAP. It's tough to dislodge a cartridge that has been doing the job for almost 100 years. The theory behind the GAP is good but if it doesn't coincide with what the consumer wants it won't last long.


----------



## SDGlock23 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a Glock 38, and it's a nice pistol, a very sweet shooter. I don't know if the 45 GAP will be here in 10 years or not, but for being as new as it is, it's done very well. Ammo is a tad bit higher, but in some areas, it's about the same as 45 ACP. 

Self defense ammo choices consist of Federal HST's, Federal Hydra-Shoks, Winchester Silvertips, Speer Gold Dots, the Corbon DPX, and more. DoubleTa p even has a 230gr Gold Dot that matches .45 ACP +P (935 fps)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't buy one because I don't see what it does better than .40S&W.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

It seems to me the 10mm is more popular than the 45GAP. I don't see it really taking off. It's been around what----5-6 years already? Ammo costs would be the main issue for civilian use.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike:
i agree
the grip given the same manufacturer is the same
guess only differences are:
.40 vs .45 and 
snap vs a push
wonder why some of those 4 states that changed went from 40 to 45gap?
maybe $$ under the table?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sometimes even agencies want the "latest and greatest," even if it isn't a substantial improvement over what they already have. The guys on the gun selection boards are usually there because they are gun guys, and they are probably just as prone to fads and biases as anyone else. Sometimes I find government caliber selection a head-scratcher, though I've been scratching my head since the FBI's abortive adoption of the 10mm back in the 1980s.

I mean, neither the .357SIG nor the .45GAP seem a substantial improvement on the .40S&W, but both have been adopted by some large agencies. Absent some special needs, I don't see why an agency would adopt a somewhat offbeat round. Maybe there is something here I don't see, though.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

mike:
I reread the glock annual magazine today and two of the state police stated that the move to 45gap was
penetration of metal and windshield glass
and the "push" rather than the snappy recoil and torque of the 40
thought i tell you since you may not have the annual there in afghanistan


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Dont know about know but at one time you could buy the GAP
100 dollars cheaper that the 40's so Im sure the cities etc.
concerned had to have dollars involved in the change.


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think it was a necessary cartridge as the 40 S&W makes about the same power and the GAP won't push the 230 grain bullets to the same velocity as a ACP, but I guess its another option, only time will tell.


----------

